

New desktop concept BumpTop, TED talk - axiom
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/view/id/131

======
Zak
Ohh... shiny - but not all that useful. I'm sure ideas from this will end up
in future UIs that people actually enjoy using, but as shown it takes away
many of the advantages digital information has over analog storage methods.

~~~
axiom
As a general interface this probably isn't the way to go, but I think this
idea could be applied to more specific areas like presentations and product
demos.

In any case it would be a lot of fun to play with.

